# Washer drain: FOAM/SUDS!!!! HELP!!! PLEASE!!!



## trickle

I had a call on what I thought was a backed-up Washer drain.
We thoroughly augured/cleaned the 2-inch ABS line.
The drain takes all the WATER from the washing machine with NO PROBLEMS.
At the end of the spin cycle, the drain hose from the washing machine produces a LARGE AMOUNT OF FOAM AND SUDS. It is at this time when the 2-inch riser overflows with SUDS/foam. (((NO WATER))))... The drain has discharged all of the water with NO PROBLEMS...
The homeowner says he has used the same detergent for the past 4.5 years. The same detergent, the same amount of detergent, same machine...

Now we have a soap suds party every time the machine hits the end of the spin cycle...


THE LINE IS CLEAR, AND THE TRAP IS CLEAR. IT TAKES OUT ALL OF THE WATER WITH NO PROBLEMS AND NO BACKUP... ONLY SUDS/FOAM.HELP PLEASE


----------



## Plumbducky

Video inspect the line, something is not right.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhorseplmg

What did you auger the line with and what did you pull out?


----------



## KoleckeINC

We had a soap suds problem from a 3 compartment into a 4" hub drain. Overflowed with Suds every time the sink was filled. I always assumed the wall mounted soap mixer was bad but never convinced the guy (subway restaurant owner) to try and change it. How much soap are they using may I ask?


----------



## Rexticle

How long is the stand pipe that the washer discharges into? Here in Canada it has to be minimum of 24" from hose to trap. 

Something does seem fishy tho. Why the problem now and not 4 years ago. You may not be getting the whole story from the HO.


----------



## The Dane

Did they by chance put in a watersoftner because that would mean they now need less soap to do the same job which means now they are technically using too much soap.


----------



## plbgbiz

I've seen this before. In my case it was the washer.

6 loads of hot water with a LOT of bleach cleaned out the soap build up in the washer and it went away.


----------



## Tommy plumber

They are over-soaping or else they need a new washing machine is what comes to mind for me. Maybe the machine is not getting all the soap out when it is supposed to come out; and the soap comes out at the end of the cycle from the machine producing too much suds in the pipe.

Is it a new washing machine? The newer machines discharge the water faster {I think} and if the drain line is only 2", that could be a problem. The current code here in FL requires a 3" stack with a 2" standpipe for new installs. Maybe they got a new machine recently and it's overloading their undersized piping. My 2 cents.


----------



## plbgbiz

Tommy plumber said:


> They are over-soaping or else they need a new washing machine is what comes to mind for me. Maybe the machine is not getting all the soap out when it is supposed to come out; and the soap comes out at the end of the cycle from the machine producing too much suds in the pipe....


That is exactly what is happening.


----------



## Tommy plumber

plbgbiz said:


> I've seen this before. In my case it was the washer.
> 
> 6 loads of hot water with a LOT of bleach cleaned out the soap build up in the washer and it went away.












That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## cable or root

It may be unlikely but is the main completely clear? Is the washer on the lowest point? There may be a problem in the 4" that's allowing most of the water through but steadily backing up out of the washer. It's worth atleast cameraing the main to verify. I had it happen to me once. Turned out there was scale and sludge build up in the main just past the wye for the washer. If it is just the washer a taller standpipe and possibly a deeper trap may alleviate the issue.


----------



## Workhorseplmg

cable or root said:


> It may be unlikely but is the main completely clear? Is the washer on the lowest point? There may be a problem in the 4" that's allowing most of the water through but steadily backing up out of the washer. It's worth atleast cameraing the main to verify. I had it happen to me once. Turned out there was scale and sludge build up in the main just past the wye for the washer. If it is just the washer a taller standpipe and possibly a deeper trap may alleviate the issue.


I've seen that once also, I was puzzled till I got a look at the main, all cast and scaled. Only one person living there and the bathrooms and rest of the plumbing was coming out 80' away from the kitchen and washer tie in so a flush or 2 a day or a fast shower didn't cause trouble.


----------



## Tounces

I'm gonna go with it being the Washing Machine too.

But I'm thinking it may be that the washer isn't washing well enough, in other words, it's not breaking down the soap enough so that, when it drains into the standpipe, it suds up, instead of inside the washer like it should. 

Basically it's just not agitating sufficiently.


----------



## gear junkie

Possible they have a water softner that's no longer working?


----------



## Jessedog11

Some of the front loads machines have a screen type clean out behind a door in the front of the unit, maybe suds are trapped until end of pump cycle. . make sure its cleaned out, and make sure they are in fact using a "HE" detergent, using regular detergent produces more suds. And the riser from the trap must be 24 inches. They do sell a 2 x 1.25 fernco . maybe that will help your situation.


----------



## Nathan901

The he detergent is the best answer I've heard thus far.

If they aren't using high efficency soap and they have a newer washer, they're going to have issues.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Check the pre-pump filter. On whirlpool built models, including maytag and kitchenaid, it's located behind the lower panel and needs 3 10mm screws removed. Also, vacuum out the discharge hose, too.


----------

